# Ronda Rousey's Trip to 209



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

First Ep for some Ronda fans





Sec Ep


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ended with a cool intro into Lodi. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sec Ep up


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

such a whore


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DaFreshestG said:


> such a whore


Care to explain? :confused02:


----------



## RobEmerson (Jun 19, 2012)

Loved this videos. Great work by the MiddleEasy team and LazieTheSavage


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

DaFreshestG said:


> such a whore


Don't let Rousey hear you say that. She will kick all our asses combined xD


----------



## gwest40 (Jul 31, 2011)

joh2141 said:


> Don't let Rousey hear you say that. She will kick all our asses combined xD


No, she wouldn't. She would be the one getting her ass kicked.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

gwest40 said:


> No, she wouldn't. She would be the one getting her ass kicked.


Trolls will be trolls. What kind of MMA experience do you have under your belt? How good is your submission defense? I'm no fanboy of Ronda, I just give credit where its due. How quick are you? Like, what are your credentials in MMA to say something like that? Other than just watching it on TV, that is. A judo artist with her talent will still toss us around easily unless you're a 300-400lb man.


----------

